# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  "وَإِذَا قُلْتَ : اللَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِي ، قَالَ اللَّهُ : قَدْ فَعَلْتُ ".

## محب التوحيد

*
عَنْ أَنَسٍ بن مالك رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ : جَاءَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ :" يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، عَلِّمْنِي خَيْرًا"،

 فَأَخَذَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِيَدِهِ ، وَقَالَ : 

" قُلْ : سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ ، وَالْحَمْدُ للَّهِ ، وَلا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ ، وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ ". 

فَعَقَدَ الأَعْرَابِيُّ عَلَى يَدِهِ ، ثُمَّ مَضَى ، وَتَفَكَّرَ ثُمَّ رَجَعَ ، فَتَبَسَّمَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؛ قَالَ : " تَفَكَّرَ الْبَائِسُ " ، فَجَاءَ ، فَقَالَ :" يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ! سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَالْحَمْدُ للَّهِ ، وَلا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ ، وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ ؛ هَذَا للَّهِ  ، فَمَا لِي ؟ "

فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :

" يَا أَعْرَابِيُّ ،

 إِذَا قُلْتَ : سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ اللَّهُ : صَدَقْتَ ،

 وَإِذَا قُلْتَ : الْحَمْدُ للَّهِ ، قَالَ اللَّهُ  : صَدَقْتَ ،

 وَإِذَا قُلْتَ : لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ ، قَالَ اللَّهُ  : صَدَقْتَ ،

 وَإِذَا قُلْتَ : اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ ، قَالَ اللَّهُ : صَدَقْتَ ،

 وَإِذَا قُلْتَ : اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي ؛ قَالَ اللَّهُ : قَدْ فَعَلْتُ ،

 وَإِذَا قُلْتَ : اللَّهُمَّ ارْحَمْنِي ، قَالَ اللَّهُ : قَدْ فَعَلْتُ ،

 وَإِذَا قُلْتَ : اللَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِي ، قَالَ اللَّهُ : قَدْ فَعَلْتُ ." 

 فَعَقَدَ الأَعْرَابِيُّ عَلَى سَبْعٍ فِي يَدِهِ ثُمَّ وَلَّى . 

السلسلة الصحيحة للامام الالباني (3336).

*

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

الله أكبر ..فضل عظيم   جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الحفيشي

أصح لفظ للحديث هو..((عَنْ مُصْعَبِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، قَالَ: جَاءَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: عَلِّمْنِي كَلَامًا أَقُولُهُ، قَالَ: " قُلْ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ، اللهُ أَكْبَرُ كَبِيرًا، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ كَثِيرًا، سُبْحَانَ اللهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ، لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ " قَالَ: فَهَؤُلَاءِ لِرَبِّي، فَمَا لِي؟ قَالَ: " قُلْ: اللهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَارْحَمْنِي وَاهْدِنِي وَارْزُقْنِي "))..رواه مسلم رحمه الله في صحيحه..

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم.

----------

